# Questions de neophyte



## cvan85 (10 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

J'envisage l'éventuelle acquisition de l'Apple TV en vue de remplacer mon environnement VoD qui s'appuyait sur les produits Canal + (le Cube,video à la demande et canal play). Pour la petite histoire je suis trop déçu de Canal et de sa politique commerciale.

Visionnant essentiellement des films, je pensais que l'Apple TV pouvait répondre.

Question : 
Le visionnage se faisant par streaming quel est le débit nécessaire requis ?
Y a t-il du choix concernant les films en français disponibles via iTunes ?
La télé étant dans une autre pièce que celle ou se trouvent le Mac et  ma box, l'appleTV supporte t'elle la connexion ethernet par boitiers CPL ?

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## tomtom77 (11 Octobre 2010)

salut,

Pour l'offre des films sur itunes, ce n'est pas la folie mais il y a du choix tout de meme...de toute façon cela va s'étoffer aux furs et a mesure
Pour  ma part, j'ai une time capsule qui diffuse le Wifi partout dans la maison, elle est à l'étage et mon Atv ce strouve en bas. 
il n'y a aucun probleme de diffusion, (je n'ai testé que sur des extraits)


----------



## Onra (11 Octobre 2010)

Le débit nécessaire ne doit pas être si élevé que ça car la prise ethernet de l'AppleTV est seulement en 100Mbits... en wifi n le débit est plus élevé !

Je suis aussi configuré en wifi et je n'ai pas vu de souci particulier concernant le streaming, ça marche très bien. J'ai une Free box V4 pour ma connexion internet.


----------

